# diy bowpress



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

diy bowpress
View attachment 7343780
View attachment 7343783


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

i'll give you $30 for it    looks good!!!


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

i'll give you $30 for it    look


Dbolick said:


> i'll give you $30 for it    looks good!!!





Dbolick said:


> i'll give you $30 for it    looks good!!!


i thought it came out pretty good ,simple and presses the bow easy


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Man...I'd love to see a short video of this in action!!


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

that is awesome.....I agree, can you do a quick video?


----------



## BrapAddict (May 8, 2020)

Exemplifying the KISS (keep it simple stupid) mentality. Looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

sdmc530 said:


> that is awesome.....I agree, can you do a quick video?


ill put a video of this press when pressing my bow. i just used it last night to change my peep out. it presses the bow easy with the turnbuckle i put rubber on the arms where it contacts the limbs and at the base where the bow sits..


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

luke308 said:


> ill put a video of this press when pressing my bow. i just used it last night to change my peep out. it presses the bow easy with the turnbuckle i put rubber on the arms where it contacts the limbs and at the base where the bow sits..
> [


 this is a press anyone can build with some steel square, a tapemeasure and a few basic tools. it was not complicated main thing is drill your holes even so when you put the bolts thru they will pull the arms up even when contacting and pressing the limbs..


----------



## Sinistry (Jul 24, 2020)

Simple and effective! The first press i built for myself could be a mirror image of yours. Only thing I did a little different was use threaded rod instead of a chain/ turnbuckle system. Nice work man


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sinistry said:


> Simple and effective! The first press i built for myself could be a mirror image of yours. Only thing I did a little different was use threaded rod instead of a chain/ turnbuckle system. Nice work man


yea a threaded rod might have been even better,i used the chain and turnbuckle because i had it laying around and it did the job pretty good..


----------



## Gearman (Jan 4, 2021)

Good idea, simple but effective!


----------



## Lighthouse7095 (Jan 11, 2021)

How is this for string and cable removal? Is there enough room to work around the cams?


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

I H


Lighthouse7095 said:


> How is this for string and cable removal? Is there enough room to work around the cams?


YES THIER IS ENOUGH ROOM,THATS WHY I USED THE 3/4 INCH STEEL AND NOT THE 1 INCH FOR THE ARMS.. NO PROBLEM


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

YOU COULD EVEN USE THE 1 INCH STEEL FOR THE ARMS AND THIER WOULD BE ENOUGH ROOM..BUT THE 3/4 IS BETTER FOR THE ARMS..IVE SEEN SOME GUYS BUILD ONE LIKE THIS OUT OF 2X4 WOOD AND I ACTUALLY TRIED THAT FIRST BUT I DID NOT LIKE IT,TOO BIG TO BULKY AND THE 2X4 DID GET IN THE WAY.. THIS STEEL SQUARE WAS RIGHT ON


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

I ALSO THOUGHT ABOUT DOING THE PIPE CLAMP BOW PRESS , I JUST DID NOT LIKE HOW IT ONLY HELD THE BOW BY THE LIMB TIPS / AND I DID NOT LIKE THE BOW BEING TURNED WITH THE STRING DOWN WHERE YOU KINDA HAVE TO WORK FROM THE BOTTOM..


----------



## Lighthouse7095 (Jan 11, 2021)

Awesome! I have been looking into building one like this for a little while. Thanks for the info.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lighthouse7095 said:


> Awesome! I have been looking into building one like this for a little while. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> Lighthouse7095 said:
> ...


----------



## Deniocasio (Nov 3, 2020)

luke308 said:


> this is the bowpress i made for bows beyond parallel, base piece is 1x1 steel tube and arms are 3/4 inch steel tube. the feet are off an old jack the bolts that connect the arms are 5/16 and the bolts at the base are 1/4. turnbuckle chain works good. got the steel for free at the scrap pile the cost for od green paint and the bolts 15 bucks...no welding as simple as it gets a hacksaw and a drill .. [email protected]
> View attachment 7343778


very cool


----------



## CKCECB (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## Munga (Feb 23, 2020)

Good job, looking forward to seeing the video of it in action.


----------



## azarchery2020 (Mar 3, 2020)

awesome!!


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Luke308, I didn't realize that you had started a second thread on this. This is a lot friendlier for the pics. I was going bananas trying to figure out where my posts had disappeared to. This was good. It has revitalized my energy to get going on this project. I've got some threaded rod clamping down stacked cardboard that I use for one of my targets that I'm going to re-purpose and with the weather starting to break I'll be able to get out back and salvage it.

Sinistry, if you're still following. Any chance of a pic or description of how you configured your threaded rod set up? Thanks.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> Luke308, I didn't realize that you had started a second thread on this. This is a lot friendlier for the pics. I was going bananas trying to figure out where my posts had disappeared to. This was good. It has revitalized my energy to get going on this project. I've got some threaded rod clamping down stacked cardboard that I use for one of my targets that I'm going to re-purpose and with the weather starting to break I'll be able to get out back and salvage it.
> 
> Sinistry, if you're still following. Any chance of a pic or description of how you configured your threaded rod set up? Thanks.


what would you like to know


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> Luke308, I didn't realize that you had started a second thread on this. This is a lot friendlier for the pics. I was going bananas trying to figure out where my posts had disappeared to. This was good. It has revitalized my energy to get going on this project. I've got some threaded rod clamping down stacked cardboard that I use for one of my targets that I'm going to re-purpose and with the weather starting to break I'll be able to get out back and salvage it.
> 
> Sinistry, if you're still following. Any chance of a pic or description of how you configured your threaded rod set up? Thanks.


what would you like to know


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

luke308 said:


> what would you like to know


I'm thinking that you might have to put a hinged plate at the upper end of the arms so that when you tightened/loosened the rod, the threading of the two would remain in line with each other. Once there is mis-alignment, turning the rod would become difficult.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> I'm thinking that you might have to put a hinged plate at the upper end of the arms so that when you tightened/loosened the rod, the threading of the two would remain in line with each other. Once there is mis-alignment, turning the rod would become difficult.


i dont understand what threaded rod your talking about,


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> I'm thinking that you might have to put a hinged plate at the upper end of the arms so that when you tightened/loosened the rod, the threading of the two would remain in line with each other. Once there is mis-alignment, turning the rod would become difficult.


have you looked at the photos.i did not use a threaded rod for this..


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, I'm aware of that. Post #11 from Sinistry stated that he used threaded rod and you replied, Post #12. Not trying to hijack your thread, just continue it. My question was directed to Sinistry. No offense intended. I was over at a friend's house yesterday and he has some scrap steel rod that's mine if I want it. The only problem that I see with it is that it's solid. A little bit of a PITA drilling it, but certainly doable and there would be some additional weight to the finished unit. I'm still researching my options. We were talking it over and he thought that angle iron might be a possibility for the arms. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that. Post #11 from Sinistry stated that he used threaded rod and you replied, Post #12. Not trying to hijack your thread, just continue it. My question was directed to Sinistry. No offense intended. I was over at a friend's house yesterday and he has some scrap steel rod that's mine if I want it. The only problem that I see with it is that it's solid. A little bit of a PITA drilling it, but certainly doable and there would be some additional weight to the finished unit. I'm still researching my options. We were talking it over and he thought that angle iron might be a possibility for the arms. Maybe, maybe not.


yea angle iron might work good, this was the the most simple way i could see to build this press with the least amount of tools or skill involved and still have it work and look decent.with the turnbuckle i used it presses the bow easy but a threaded rod on top with a wheel to turn might be better.might look better too..


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I think that square tubing will almost always give a more professional finished look than angled stock but sometimes you work with what you have access to. IF you ever need angle iron for lord know what in the way of brackets or braces, discarded bed frames are good. Their sour point is that they're usually a very hard steel.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> I think that square tubing will almost always give a more professional finished look than angled stock but sometimes you work with what you have access to. IF you ever need angle iron for lord know what in the way of brackets or braces, discarded bed frames are good. Their sour point is that they're usually a very hard steel.


thats true, but i just had access to the square steel tubing so thats what i used.if i would have had angle iron instead i would have used that if it would have worked. its not really how it looks as long as it works and its safe


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

luke308 said:


> thats true, but i just had access to the square steel tubing so thats what i used.if i would have had angle iron instead i would have used that if it would have worked. its not really how it looks as long as it works and its safe


they do sell the steel square tubing on ebay,if you look sometime they have a sale on it with free shipping..thats how at first where i was going to get mine until i found some free at the scrap pile yard


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks really good


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm making progress. I just scrounged a length of 1" X 1-1/2" for the base which will be good because I also acquired some 1-1/4" angle iron for the arms. I measured some of my bows and the distances between the limb pockets varies from about 13" to 23" so I'll have to incorporate a few sets of mounting holes for the arms.

Since you have the experience, what length did you make your arms? I'm thinking something between 24" and 30" and 30" might be a little long. Thanks.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> I'm making progress. I just scrounged a length of 1" X 1-1/2" for the base which will be good because I also acquired some 1-1/4" angle iron for the arms. I measured some of my bows and the distances between the limb pockets varies from about 13" to 23" so I'll have to incorporate a few sets of mounting holes for the arms.
> 
> Since you have the experience, what length did you make your arms? I'm thinking something between 24" and 30" and 30" might be a little long. Thanks.


i made the arms on mine 22 inches. that seemed about perfect but i could have gone 24


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> I'm making progress. I just scrounged a length of 1" X 1-1/2" for the base which will be good because I also acquired some 1-1/4" angle iron for the arms. I measured some of my bows and the distances between the limb pockets varies from about 13" to 23" so I'll have to incorporate a few sets of mounting holes for the arms.
> 
> Since you have the experience, what length did you make your arms? I'm thinking something between 24" and 30" and 30" might be a little long. Thanks.


i made the arms on mine 22 inches ,seemed perfect but i could have gone 24.that would have given the turnbuckle a little more room but 22 worked..if i would have had the extra steel tube i would have cut them 24in


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> I'm making progress. I just scrounged a length of 1" X 1-1/2" for the base which will be good because I also acquired some 1-1/4" angle iron for the arms. I measured some of my bows and the distances between the limb pockets varies from about 13" to 23" so I'll have to incorporate a few sets of mounting holes for the arms.
> 
> Since you have the experience, what length did you make your arms? I'm thinking something between 24" and 30" and 30" might be a little long. Thanks.


wanna see some photos when ur done


----------



## Ramey (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fey (Feb 28, 2021)

conquestador said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that. Post #11 from Sinistry stated that he used threaded rod and you replied, Post #12. Not trying to hijack your thread, just continue it. My question was directed to Sinistry.


Are you trying the threaded rod version still?


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

fey said:


> Are you trying the threaded rod version still?


If I had a pic or a good description of how to do it, I'd give it a go. What's holding me back is not knowing if the arms on each side would be drawn in equally when turning the rod. One end would have to have the threads reversed or you'd never draw the arms together. And as stated a few posts back, I think that the threaded piece on the arm would have to be hinged to remain in-line with the threaded rod.

A turnbuckle is looking better all the time and I know where there's one sitting in a chest of drawers and it's been there for at least 40 years. Might be time to re-purpose it.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> If I had a pic or a good description of how to do it, I'd give it a go. What's holding me back is not knowing if the arms on each side would be drawn in equally when turning the rod. One end would have to have the threads reversed or you'd never draw the arms together. And as stated a few posts back, I think that the threaded piece on the arm would have to be hinged to remain in-line with the threaded rod.
> 
> A turnbuckle is looking better all the time and I know where there's one sitting in a chest of drawers and it's been there for at least 40 years. Might be time to re-purpose it.


turnbuckle is the simple method of keeping everything in line


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

I saw this thread about a month ago and was inspired. I pretty much had everything already in the shop except for the turn buckle and carbineer. I used strips of stable mat and super glued them on the rails for padding. I did do some "welding" in some spots, but I use that term lightly. I kept one side of the frame a little long. I will probably drill 3 or 4 more holes on that side and chop off the extra. It works great.


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

Here is a video of it in operation. It seems that a few of you wanted to see how it works.

Youtube video of bow press


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

300 30x 69 said:


> I saw this thread about a month ago and was inspired. I pretty much had everything already in the shop except for the turn buckle and carbineer. I used strips of stable mat and super glued them on the rails for padding. I did do some "welding" in some spots, but I use that term lightly. I kept one side of the frame a little long. I will probably drill 3 or 4 more holes on that side and chop off the extra. It works great.
> View attachment 7380237
> 
> 
> ...


awesome job better then mine, who needs to spend 300 bucks when you can make one works good and looks good


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

300 30X 69 & luke308: Thanks for posting! Seeing this press in action is priceless. Because the positioning of the arms is nearly perpendicular to the base, it may not be necessary to hinge the threaded portion of the arms. My wheels are turning. Thanks again.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

conquestador said:


> 300 30X 69 & luke308: Thanks for posting! Seeing this press in action is priceless. Because the positioning of the arms is nearly perpendicular to the base, it may not be necessary to hinge the threaded portion of the arms. My wheels are turning. Thanks again.


came out really nice, maybe others will build thier own seeing how we did ours and simple is sometimes the best way.ive used mine a dozen times already works good and i have the pride in saying i built this


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks Luke your too nice! I appreciate you sharing the design.




conquestador said:


> 300 30X 69 & luke308: Thanks for posting! Seeing this press in action is priceless. Because the positioning of the arms is nearly perpendicular to the base, it may not be necessary to hinge the threaded portion of the arms. My wheels are turning. Thanks again.


One of the bonuses of using the turnbuckle and carabiner is that I can just flatten the whole thing out and hang it on the wall. I don't have space in the shop for a dedicated bow press area. I really like the small form factor whilst it is being stored.


----------



## SteveStearns (Jan 9, 2021)

If you guys don't mind me asking, what was the wall thickness on the square tubing that you used? I've been wanting to build one and have been way over thinking it.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

SteveStearns said:


> If you guys don't mind me asking, what was the wall thickness on the square tubing that you used? I've been wanting to build one and have been way over thinking it.


hello. you dont need to overthink this press unless you want to change the design in some way. this press is easy to build and plenty strong and safe.. 1/16 tubing is or 16 gauge steel tubeing is fine


----------



## Bowtechrealm (Feb 5, 2019)

Just got mine done. Thanks a lot for the idea! 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

I used 1/16th as well. I just had it laying around. I measured the amount of force it took to press my bow enough to do a string and cable change, it measured 159.5 lbs. ( pse drive 3b set at 60# draw) As long as it is some what stout you should be good!


----------



## Bowtechrealm (Feb 5, 2019)

SteveStearns said:


> If you guys don't mind me asking, what was the wall thickness on the square tubing that you used? I've been wanting to build one and have been way over thinking it.


I used 14 gauge

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Bowtechrealm (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Bowtechrealm (Feb 5, 2019)

One thing I need to change is to add a tube where the riser touches the tube to get it further up. That way I can leave the sight on, Because it's kinda a pain to take it off every time!


----------



## SteveStearns (Jan 9, 2021)

Bowtechrealm said:


> One thing I need to change is to add a tube where the riser touches the tube to get it further up. That way I can leave the sight on, Because it's kinda a pain to take it off every time!


Yours is nice. I’m shooting a Realm SS so I now I know this will work for me too.


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

*@*[B]Bowtechrealm[/B]* Looks great man! Well done! I have a sight that uses a dove tail on the way otherwise I would do the same thing.*


----------



## Smoothie25 (May 30, 2015)

I've been debating making a press for a while but don't have access to a welder and not a fan of a wood press. I think this concept is the ticket!

I found some 18 gauge square tubing. Think that will be thick enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

Smoothie25 said:


> I've been debating making a press for a while but don't have access to a welder and not a fan of a wood press. I think this concept is the ticket!
> 
> I found some 18 gauge square tubing. Think that will be thick enough?
> 
> ...


yes it will be


----------



## ImpactDoc (Apr 2, 2021)

Bowtechrealm said:


> View attachment 7384886
> View attachment 7384887


Geez nice work! That is legit...


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

How do u keep it straight up and from folding over to the left or right ?


----------



## Reptyler74 (Jan 10, 2021)

That video was helpful. I was thinking that the turnbuckle isn't necessary, and to use a longer eye bolt and use my drill to spin it down and tighten/loosen it. But watching the video showed that the turnbuckle takes very little time to get it tight and the strings relaxed. Simple, effective, and minimal cost...love the engineering simplicity on it!


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

fey said:


> Are you trying the threaded rod version still?


I've had mine made up for a couple of weeks. As I was gong through the process, I measured it up with a number of different bows that I have, none of which have split limbs. I think the solid limbs tend to be a little narrower, necessitating the need to draw each set of the arms a little bit pigeon-toed where they contact the limbs. By putting a couple of washers where the arms attach to the base makes this simple. A little care has to be taken to make sure that you're not contacting the cam. No biggie. I'll post pics soon.

As far as the threaded rod goes - having used a turnbuckle and experiencing how effective it is, for now I've scratched the idea. If I see a pic of one using it, I might revisit the idea. The only thing I don't like is the chain, but it is what it is. I also made mine longer than most to accommodate some of the relics that I have, therefore needing a longer chain. A stop has to be put on the arms if you're pressing an old school bow with the old traditional limbs.


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

Reptyler74 said:


> That video was helpful. I was thinking that the turnbuckle isn't necessary, and to use a longer eye bolt and use my drill to spin it down and tighten/loosen it. But watching the video showed that the turnbuckle takes very little time to get it tight and the strings relaxed. Simple, effective, and minimal cost...love the engineering simplicity on it!


 I did put a few drops of oil on the threads of the turn buckle to make it easier to turn. I could still turn it by hand without the oil, but it sure made things smoother.


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

Repair Man said:


> How do u keep it straight up and from folding over to the left or right ?


The length of the chain is effectively being shortened so the arms are unable to go to the extreme right or left. You do however need to make sure that once the chain is being put under tension that the arms are in a similar positions. If they are not, the bow will press unevenly. If the arms start out even they stay even throughout the press. If the bow is not in contact with the bottom horizontal bar it can be very unstable and dangerous. Always make sure the limb-pocket areas of the bow is in contact with the rubber of the bottom bar to avoid this problem. This design does require the removal of the sight, and is probably the biggest draw back. I just took delivery on a sight that uses a dove tail which has greatly reduced the hassle of taking the sight on and off all the time.


----------



## Big_kel (Apr 14, 2021)

Does it feel safe?


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

Big_kel said:


> Does it feel safe?


Feels very safe.


----------



## NomadSushi (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm going to make this press, but instead of using a chain and a turnbuckle, I was thinking to use a long threaded rod, and in order to apply tension, screw it with a nut on one side. But I have doubts whether if it will press evenly on both sides.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

NomadSushi said:


> I'm going to make this press, but instead of using a chain and a turnbuckle, I was thinking to use a long threaded rod, and in order to apply tension, screw it with a nut on one side. But I have doubts whether if it will press evenly on both sides.


If you go back to post #24 and read about a dozen, you'll see that this was touched on. If you come up with something, let us know. That said, the turnbuckle is simple and works just fine.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

NomadSushi said:


> I'm going to make this press, but instead of using a chain and a turnbuckle, I was thinking to use a long threaded rod, and in order to apply tension, screw it with a nut on one side. But I have doubts whether if it will press evenly on both sides.


IF you go back to post #24 an read a dozen or so, you'll see that this was touched upon. If you come up with something, let us know. I was thinking a nut on each arm but keeping the nuts and rod lined up 180 degrees could be an issue. That said, the turnbuckle works just fine.


----------



## NomadSushi (Jan 24, 2021)

conquestador said:


> IF you go back to post #24 an read a dozen or so, you'll see that this was touched upon. If you come up with something, let us know. I was thinking a nut on each arm but keeping the nuts and rod lined up 180 degrees could be an issue. That said, the turnbuckle works just fine.


Thanks a lot. I will try to come up with a solution for the rod. Will guys let you know.


----------



## kwalker9 (Nov 29, 2021)

Is there any video of it?


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

kwalker9 said:


> Is there any video of it?


what would like to know


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

kwalker9 said:


> Is there any video of it?


what would like to know


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

So are you able to do a full tear down if need be? It would appear that you may run out of thread on the turnbuckle?


----------



## Hampete7914 (3 mo ago)

Any visual! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

Rockwell said:


> So are you able to do a full tear down if need be? It would appear that you may run out of thread on the turnbuckle?


i dont know about that never had to do a teardown, everything else no problem..change strings,cables make any adjustments no issues..you might be able to do a teardown i just never tried


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

Rockwell said:


> So are you able to do a full tear down if need be? It would appear that you may run out of thread on the turnbuckle?


all you woud have to do if you ran out of threads is get some longer eye bolts to put thru the turnbuckle then you would have more thread


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I built one very much like yours using wood. I also used a tie down strap for the tension. The ratchet system allows a great deal of length so complete tear downs are not difficult.

I have built a couple of different presses over the years and this design is by far the easiest to build. I would like a bit more room around the cams but it is manageable.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

OhWell said:


> I built one very much like yours using wood. I also used a tie down strap for the tension. The ratchet system allows a great deal of length so complete tear downs are not difficult.
> 
> I have built a couple of different presses over the years and this design is by far the easiest to build. I would like a bit more room around the cams but it is manageable.


at first thats what i was going to use was wood, but i came across some steel square that was free so i used that


----------

